

What Gymnastics Taught Me About Acquiring and Mastering Skills - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/gymnastics-lessons-skill-acquisition/

======
jacques_chester
I've had a similar experience with Weightlifting, ie, the Olympic sport.

The key really is that attention to detail and practice, practice, practice is
the only known route to mastery.

